# Ace of Diamond



## TemplateR (Mar 21, 2012)

​
*Mangaka:* TERAJIMA Yuuji
*Genre:* Comedy, School Life, Shounen, Sports  
*Magazione:* Weekly Shonen Magazine (Kodansha) 
*First Year:* 2009
*Volumes in Japan:* 29
*Awards:* Winner of the 53rd Annual Shogakukan Manga award (2008) and the 34th Annual Kodansha Manga Award for the Shounen category.


*Story:*


> It is a manga of high-school baseball. The main character, who is a pitcher from a country high school, accidentally gets teamed up with a catcher from a school with an elite baseball team. He decides to quit his school to attend the school that this catcher plays...





Well, I haven?t read Major, which should be the best Baseball-Manga, because I don?t really like Baseball. BUT this Manga keeps me to read it and it doesn?t get boring. I like it and I will read it further.


Regards

TemplateR



PS: I don?t intend to read Major Manga !!


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 26, 2012)

Releases are up to 90. Good series


----------



## Akatora (Sep 26, 2012)

Just out of curiosity is real world ace of diamond = the red squared ace of a game of cards?


I think it is but I can't recall it atm.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup. =D it is indeed~


----------



## CA182 (May 9, 2013)

Might as well bump this thread.

Since it was confirmed today that Ace Of Diamond is getting an anime.


It'll start in fall 2013.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 9, 2013)

HELL. YES. This is gonna be awesome


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 9, 2013)

I like this manga but I don't like how the main character has taken a back seat for hat fast pitcher.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 3, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> HELL. YES. This is gonna be awesome



It's going to be adapted by two great studios, so it's going to be great.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

Chapter 122 is out.
factual evidence


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 27, 2013)

Chapter 123
 the chick who puts reishi inside the food...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2013)

Chapter 124
Link removed


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 1, 2013)

Major definitely ISN'T the best baseball manga out there. It's so repetitive and fake that as a sports fan it's sometimes hard to like. 
Ookiku Furikabutte is much better in every aspect imo. How does Ace of Diamond compare to that or to any other sports manga. Is it more based on reality or does it have ridiculous overpowered shit like in Prince of Tennis.


----------



## leokiko (Aug 2, 2013)

Haohmaru said:


> *Major definitely ISN'T the best baseball manga out there. It's so repetitive and fake that as a sports fan it's sometimes hard to like. *
> Ookiku Furikabutte is much better in every aspect imo. How does Ace of Diamond compare to that or to any other sports manga. Is it more based on reality or does it have ridiculous overpowered shit like in Prince of Tennis.


First season's got great character development and drama mixed with effective shonen games. While the following seasons don't quite live up to the first, it s still consistently fun, if yet a bit unrealistic, like you said.

I know the feeling though. 

Btw, Daya no A is realistic.



Melodie said:


> It's going to be adapted by two great studios, so it's going to be great.


The Elite Team is working on this. I don't even like it that much but I'm still insanely excited.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 2, 2013)

I feel like Diamond no Ace is actually a little more realistic than Ookiku.  Even though Japanese baseball involves a lot of sac bunts, station to station baseball, you don't always automatically bunt a player from 2nd to 3rd with one out, that's just bad baseball since the player is already in scoring position, Ookiku has a lot of this sort of stuff.  It's a prop to add strategy to the whole "battle" mechanic that all sports manga have.  

Last Inning, Ookiku, and Diamond no Ace are all good, and they are pretty different from each other while all focusing on "realistic" baseball without any super powers like Prince of Tennis.


----------



## rajin (Nov 21, 2013)

*138 english
40
*


----------



## rajin (Jan 15, 2014)

*Ch.76
Ch.76
Ch.76
Ch.76
Ch.76
Ch.76
Ch.76*​


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2014)

*Ch.107
Ch.107
Ch.107
Ch.107*​


----------



## rajin (Feb 3, 2014)

*Daiya no A 368 Raw*

*jumping up*


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2014)

*Daiya no A 369 Raw*

*The Gamer Chapter 23*


----------



## rajin (Mar 12, 2014)

*Daiya no A 373 Raw : 2 colour pages.*

*It's coming*

*
Special Bangaihen Raw*

*It's coming*


----------



## rajin (Mar 31, 2014)

*Daiya no A 376 Raw*

*Chapter is out*


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2014)

*Daiya no A 377 Raw*

*Kimi no Iru Machi X Princess Lucia Crossover manga released*


----------



## rajin (May 4, 2014)

*Daiya no A 380 Raw*

*KOE NO KATACHI - CHAPTER 34 ENG*


----------



## rajin (May 10, 2014)

*202 And if you haven't seen REDLINE yet, make some time and click. 

latest release
And if you haven't seen REDLINE yet, make some time and click. 
And if you haven't seen REDLINE yet, make some time and click. 

*


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2014)

*Daiya no A 383 Raw*

*And pedo.*


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 2, 2014)

217 just confirmed why I dislike Furuya such a douche kicking a teammate when he is down hopefully in the future Sawamura will relegate Furuya on a perm basis to left field.


----------



## rajin (Jun 9, 2014)

VOLUME 38 : 329 TO 338 >> ALL CHAPTERS DONE from 246 to 384
* clean through to
 clean through*


----------



## rajin (Jun 23, 2014)

*Daiya no A 386 Raw*

*And does anyone have an idea what this picture is to represent?*


----------



## D T (Jul 30, 2014)

Is Daiya no A different than Diamond no ace?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 30, 2014)

It's the same thing I have seen at least three ways the title has been arranged.


----------



## D T (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm asking cos I clicked on one of those, and what I saw surprised me..


----------



## rajin (Jul 31, 2014)

what actually surprised you D T  . it is one of the successful sports series .
quite enjoyable and i must say it won't disappoint anyone . in sports series matches appear like dragged sometimes which is quite natural .


----------



## rajin (Dec 14, 2014)

at last decided to join the double pages and post them
*
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!
Chapters 32, 33, 34 are OUT!*


----------



## rajin (Feb 11, 2015)

*ACE OF DIAMOND is starting again soon . 

maybe by next month Here are the Special Chapters

Chapter 255

Chapter 255

*


----------



## rajin (Aug 20, 2015)

*ACE OF DIAMOND ACT 2  


130.4

**Colour Cover Page *


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*ACE OF DIAMOND ACT 2   Chapter 02

Chapter 180
*


----------



## rajin (Sep 30, 2015)

*Ace of Diamond Act II 07 Raw*
*Mediafire Folder*


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2015)

* Ace of Diamond Act II 10 Raw*

*such as simply freezing his tentacles.*


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2015)

*Ace of Diamond II 014 RAW*

*Chapter 60*


----------



## rajin (Jan 12, 2016)

*Nevermind, twas just a really good cover*


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2016)

*this*


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2016)

*seem like Pere was simply careless in the next chapter*


----------



## rajin (Feb 16, 2016)

*Chapter 205*


----------



## rajin (Mar 8, 2016)

*Chapter 208*


----------



## rajin (Mar 15, 2016)

*LQ Scan, but good translation!*


----------



## rajin (Apr 12, 2016)

*New chapter!*


----------



## rajin (Apr 20, 2016)

*Chapter 41*


----------



## rajin (Apr 26, 2016)

*blocked*


----------



## donaldgx (May 13, 2016)

Miyuki better do something about rebellious Furuya. 
And finally, the match that never happened, aside from the initial off-panel game during part 1, Seido vs Ichidai. It will be hard batting off of Amahisa "Boy"


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2016)

Chapter 147


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2016)

Chapter 83


----------



## rajin (Jun 7, 2016)

Read


----------



## rajin (Jun 21, 2016)

Chapter 66


----------



## rajin (Jul 12, 2016)

18 is out


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2016)

Chapter 85


----------



## rajin (Sep 6, 2016)

New chapter!


----------



## rajin (Sep 14, 2016)

Ichigo easily stopping a giant guard with huge muscles


----------



## Guiness (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone else reading this manga? Its p.decent. I've caught up on Act 2 after finishing the anime.


----------



## rajin (Nov 9, 2016)

']


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2016)

330 by Sense


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2017)

Here.


----------



## rajin (Feb 28, 2017)

Chapter 75


----------

